# first time printer



## funkwitness (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello Forum,
I am a first time screen printer looking for help. 
I am using plastisol ink, on a 110 mesh and flash drying. The shirts I am printing on are tri-blends. I have about an 1/8th inch off contact. 
My first several attempts at this I would describe as epic fails. My problem is that it appears as if the ink is clogging the screen, and parts of the stencil are not transferring to the shirt. 
Also, the ink that does make it through the screen is coming through very thick. 
So what I am left with is a thick, spongy, partially transferred, cratered looking print. 
Too much ink? Wrong type of Ink? Improper off contact? 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## HQCPSpecialTs (Sep 27, 2013)

Are you trying to cure with the flash? It sounds like your platen is too hot when you print your second stroke and is partially curing ink in the screen.


----------



## funkwitness (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi and thanks for replying.
I used the flash dryer with 3, 20 second intervals between hits. 
But even on the first pass, the transfer exhibited the same problems I am describing.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

lower mesh and don't do off contact. good luck


----------



## HQCPSpecialTs (Sep 27, 2013)

uncletee said:


> lower mesh and don't do off contact. good luck


This is your next step. Also consider a curable reducer to mix into your white.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

The ink will get moving after a few prints. Dry pull a few times to clear the stencil of ink, flood and pull after flashing and I bet it clears up.


----------

